

SQLPro for Postgres – Free Beta for a New PostgreSQL UI for Mac OS X - hankinsoft
http://hankinsoft.com/SQLProPostgres

======
hankinsoft
Hello All, I’ve recently been working on SQLPro for Postgres, which is a new
database manager for PostgreSQL. I’ve had a few users beta testing and it
seems to be going fairly well. I would like to invite any Postgres users to
give it a try and let me know what I’ve screwed up :) (kyle @ hankinsoft.com,
or tweet @sqlproapp).

Some screenshots of the app are available here:
[http://imgur.com/a/gQ3CA](http://imgur.com/a/gQ3CA)

There are some great features such as: \+ Syntax highlighting (including
themes). \+ Autocomplete. \+ Multi-result set execution. \+ Single cell
selection (when you have query results, most apps only allow full row
selection. SQLPro products allow for single & multiple cell selection via
keyboard navigation and/or mouse drag/selection). \+ Table designer allowing
creation and modification of table columns. \+ Read-only indexes, foreign keys
and triggers are also visible via the table designer. \+ Query results will
detect primary keys and allow you to make inline changes changes to data based
on those.

I should note that I am not very familiar with Postgres. Its very possible you
may see things in the app that makes little to no sense in a Postgres
environment and this is most likely due to my limited knowledge. I build the
app as I had multiple requests from users of my SQLPro for SQLite and SQLPro
for MSSQL database apps request it. From my limited user testing so far, they
seem to be enjoying it!

You can download the free beta at
[http://hankinsoft.com/SQLProPostgres](http://hankinsoft.com/SQLProPostgres)
and if you feel like the app would be something you may enjoy, you can also
pre-purchase for a limited time price of $5.99 via the buy button on the
website.

